# Replace dried out grease in a vintage Elgeet 13mm f/1.5



## iKokomo (Apr 19, 2021)

I got an amazing deal on a “for repair” Elgeet 13mm f/1.5. The problem with this lens is that the focusing mechanism is nearly frozen. Aperture works great. 

I was wondering if anyone had a diagram or instructions on how to open this lens and replace the old grease? 

Also, what are things that I need to be aware of when I open a lens? I have never done this before.

Lastly, what kind of replacement grease should I use? 

Thanks!


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 21, 2021)

Maybe try calling KEH, they might know or lead you to get repaired.
Elgeet 13mm F/1.5 Elgeet C-Mount Lens


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 26, 2021)

For grease replacement I’d use 
*MicroLubrol Helimax-XP Camera Telescope Optical Instrument Focusing Helicoid Grease w/PTFE *
*
From Amazon.*
*
*


----------

